# Veritas Shooting Board - Not great, only good...



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

With all your problems, I hope you will take the time to contact Lee Valley. I am surprised with all the problems you did not send it back especially since it does not fit your plane.


----------



## Fritz7293 (Mar 26, 2018)

I would send it back if you are not happy, price increase or not.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

After downloading the fence installation manual and spending some time poking around, I was able to solve the zero offset issue. Original review has been updated.

Still only 3 stars due fence and track deficiencies IMHO; but it works perfectly after fixing the fence installation, and some adjustments.

Cheers!


----------



## lj61673 (Oct 31, 2011)

> After downloading the fence installation manual and spending some time poking around, I was able to solve the zero offset issue. Original review has been updated.
> 
> Still only 3 stars due fence and track deficiencies IMHO; but it works perfectly after fixing the fence installation, and some adjustments.
> 
> ...


Fixed this, adjusted that, tweaked this, removed paint from scales, etc….
Why so many genuflect at the alter of Veritas is beyond me.
If you want a real shooting board check out Vogt. Now That's the Ferrariof shooting boards.


----------



## michelletwo (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks for this precise review. I considered getting this, but hesitated as I would have to buy a plane that fit. Price was too high to be seriously considered.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

> Fixed this, adjusted that, tweaked this, removed paint from scales, etc….
> Why so many genuflect at the alter of Veritas is beyond me..
> - lj61673


I agree…. it's a dog eat dog world out there and products that command a premium price should be held to a higher standard. They do not merit an apology for pointing out glaring deficiencies, just because they have a big fan boy following sipping their Kool Aid.

The few LV products I personally have are solid performers, but I'll call a spade a spade if I ever buy one that falls flat.

So thanks for your accurate and honest review. You owe no one an apology


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

> thanks for this precise review. I considered getting this, but hesitated as I would have to buy a plane that fit. Price was too high to be seriously considered.
> 
> - michelletwo


You can buy just the fence and make your own board, which is what I did.



> I have 2018 information that describes the track as fitting Veritas shooting plane, and Veritas low angle Jack plane


I've never seen this about the jack. Not saying you're wrong, but I had always understood that the track would only fit their shooting plane (I see they also say it works with their shooting sander). But any other plane? I'd never seen that and I ordered the fence last summer, not long after it was first released. I have a L-N low angle jack as a shooter, which is one reason why I never considered the whole board.


----------



## PLR (Mar 3, 2019)

Thanks for the thoughtful review. And it's timely, because I have a gift card aching to be used 

With respect to the price increase … that's a "feature" of the LV website. At the top of every page, you can select the Country/Language. If you happen to have "Canada English" selected, then yes the price of the shooting board is $245, but that is in Canadian Dollars. With "United States" selected, the price is $199 (USD of course). This "feature" has, in the past, caught me by surprise as well. For some reason, their website will randomly come-up defaulted to "Canada English".


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Blush, 
Thanks for clarification. Them 'loonies' up north make some things difficult sometimes.
Updated the wording slightly since price has not changed.



> Thanks for the thoughtful review. And it s timely, because I have a gift card aching to be used
> 
> With respect to the price increase … that s a "feature" of the LV website. At the top of every page, you can select the Country/Language. If you happen to have "Canada English" selected, then yes the price of the shooting board is $245, but that is in Canadian Dollars. With "United States" selected, the price is $199 (USD of course). This "feature" has, in the past, caught me by surprise as well. For some reason, their website will randomly come-up defaulted to "Canada English".
> 
> - PLR


----------



## PLR (Mar 3, 2019)

Indeed … eh?


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Rob Lee used to put items up on another forums Christmas auction. I think it was the year this came out I won the bid for the fence, and the side saddle plane they designed it for. I think possibly it isn't a universal situation, and mods may need to be done. Mine all works very well. Knowing LV, if a person had an issue they would do their level best to correct it. Of that I am certain, if customer service was dodgy, getting in touch with Rob, would result in some finality, the smiley face kind.


----------



## Rmckee47 (Dec 21, 2012)

The review by CaptainKlutz was excellent, but I'd give the LV board a 5 star rating for quality despite needing 1) a minor mod to fit my shoot plane 2) a few dabs of white paint to make the numbers clearer and 3) I a sealer coat to protect the plywood.

The board arrived in perfect condition. The detents are right on and have no play. Regarding the track, the narrowest width it would adjust to was 1/8" wider than my L-N miter plane, but a call to LV tech support had confirmed that the material was drillable and tap-able, so it was very easy to reposition the track.


----------



## AliM (Feb 7, 2019)

Thanks for the review! With the track not fitting your needs and fence modifications needed I think you should have returned it.

I have always understood that the track was for their shooting plane…only. the whole purpose is to keep the (square profile) plane tight to the left.

I recently bought the shooting plane and track with plans to make my own board. The Veritas board is a little too narrow in my opinion and I don't like how they lave marked the fence numbers.


----------



## paul60 (Jun 26, 2021)

My shooting track came the other day. I planned to use my #6 Stanley. Well, that doesn't work, the outside edge of the track is too high and it lifts the plane by the iron a few degrees, thus there isn't a 90 degree angle with the piece to be worked on. I also tried this with my Record #4 and #5c, same problem. I contacted Lee Valley, and they were not helpful (well, we can't be expected to test this with hundreds of other planes). Well, we are not talking hundreds of planes, we are talking absolutely standard planes. I'm thinking of cutting off the outside edge on my bandsaw (need a metal blade), but I doubt if I can get that edge smooth enough as to not slice up my fingers when I try to use the thing. Shame on Lee Valley, a minor modification and this could have been a great product. No way do I spring for the expensive shooting plane. And, based on above I'm not sure if I will get the low angle jack (which I was thinking about anyway). *So disappointed in Lee Valley*.


----------

